# Isang Yun



## violadude

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isang_Yun

Has anyone heard of this Korean composer? He lived quite a rough life from what I've read. I bought a set of his symphonies based on an enthusiastic review on Amazon.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00007J4VA

I haven't listened to these pieces closely by any means, but his music is very intriguing from what I have listened to so far. In his symphonies he builds very dense and complex layers of orchestral sound. They are actually quite daunting to me, which is great because I love a good challenge when listening to music. I would describe his music, from what I heard as a unique blend of Avant-garde and folk song. You'll often hear some Korean folk sounding music in the violins with some more complex music going on in the background. Again, I haven't listened to them closely so it might not be an entirely valid description, but I will post more when I get around to listening to more of this great music. 
The other two orchestral works on that recording seem much more accessible than the symphonies. 
Has anyone else heard of this composer?


----------



## violadude

Found the third movement from his first symphony on youtube if anyone is interested in listening.


----------



## Tapkaara

Asian composers are of interest to me. I'll have to give him a listen and I will report back.


----------



## Sid James

Just heard a piece by him in a recital on the weekend. It was called_ Piri_ for solo oboe (1971). It's complexity & length reminded me of the "Abyss of the Birds" movement for solo clarinet in Messiaen's _Quartet for the End of Time._ I reviewed the whole concert here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/5564-latest-concerts-14.html#post172274


----------



## violadude

Sid, did you like the Oboe piece you heard by him? I haven't heard any of his chamber pieces.


----------



## Sid James

Yes, I did enjoy it, it was very modern and disjointed & it was interesting seeing the oboeist putting all her might into blowing those high and long notes into the instrument. She basically braced her whole body, she played with her whole body (& she was quite a thin young woman - but there was plenty of power in her!). Most of the concert featured electro-acoustic pieces, but the Isang Yun piece and the Sciarrino trio that followed it (they were the last two works on the bill) were purely acoustic, which was a nice bit of variety...


----------



## violadude

I read an interview with Yun on the internet and he said that he never writes rough drafts or even erases notes. He just knows exactly what he wants and writes it down. If that's true it is pretty damn impressive if you ask me!


----------



## violadude

Yun interview: http://www.bruceduffie.com/yun.html


----------



## Argus

I've heard a couple of his symphonies and a harp concerto. They were okay at best. To me they resembled a schizophonic Bartok meets an Impressionist Stravinsky. But that's only off a single listen, I'll have to listen to them 6 more times for me to be sure.

You say he incorporates Korean folk music into his pieces. I like sanjo and plan on giving pungmul a proper listen in the future. What works of his do you feel have this Korean sound?


----------



## Tapkaara

Listened to that sample. It was not nearly as horrific as I thought it would be. I enjoyed it, actually. Kinda sounded like a film score.


----------



## science

I have the same set of symphonies that violadude mentioned in the OP. In my own opinion, the first 3 symphonies, or at least the first 2, are kind of like warm-ups. By the time he gets to 4 and 5, he knows what he's doing and does it very well.

If you're interested in Korean composers, the one to check out IMO is Unsuk Chin. Her music reminds me a lot of Boulez, but that's not a terrible thing.


----------



## Tapkaara

Really not bad. I just listened to this on YouTube. Impressionistic and pretty appealing.


----------



## Prodromides

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard of this Korean composer? He lived quite a rough life from what I've read. I bought a set of his symphonies based on an enthusiastic review on Amazon.


Yes, I've been listening to Isang Yun's music for over 15 years.
My understanding is that Igor Stravinsky was instrumental in getting Isang Yun out of jail (Yun was in custody for political reasons).

I had gotten each of those CPO discs when they were released as separate albums durng the 1990s (those CDs were produced before Yun had a date of death).

My favorite is Yun's Symphony No.2


----------



## Prodromides

violadude said:


> I would describe his music, from what I heard as a unique blend of Avant-garde and folk song. You'll often hear some Korean folk sounding music in the violins with some more complex music going on in the background. Again, I haven't listened to them closely so it might not be an entirely valid description, but I will post more when I get around to listening to more of this great music.


In the opinion of an amateur such as myself, the Eastern aspects of the Korean folk elements (which violadude points out) are very similar to what Giacinto Scelsi attained - that is - pitch modulation to create a moan or scream effect.
The difference between Yun & Scelsi, though, is that Yun utilizes accepted forms of Western classical music (specifically the Germanic, as Yun emigrated to Germany from Korea).
Therefore, there is more momentum and note-spinning within Yun's compositions than the other-worldly meditations of Scelsi.


----------



## Prodromides

science said:


> I have the same set of symphonies that violadude mentioned in the OP. In my own opinion, the first 3 symphonies, or at least the first 2, are kind of like warm-ups. By the time he gets to 4 and 5, he knows what he's doing and does it very well.


I like Yun's Symphony No.2 the most out of the 5.

Perhaps the reason why is because I feel it resembles aspects of music that Alex North wrote for Kubrick's 2001 (which was rejected).
Having collected North's soundtracks prior to ever discovering Yun, Yun's 2nd symphony motivated me to collect most of Yun's orchestral and large instrumental works on the basis of my associating Yun with one of my favorite film music composers.

Haven't truly explored Yun's solo or small chamber works, though...


----------



## Cnote11

violadude turned me onto this composer. I quite enjoy his work and I listen to his piece Espace quite often. Too bad I can only find it on youtube. It is a single song on a CD I don't want to buy and they won't let me purchase the song alone :scold:


----------



## deprofundis

I have his Chamber symphony 1 quite enjoyable, moving inspiring.The record featured also Gong-Hu for harp and strings

For some reason is work remind me of Messiaen.Tapis pour cordes was not has fun has i expected. Nice pick i did not knew what to expect. I Wonder if he is consider one of the best among korean composer?

What else is Worth checking out from Yun's output...

:


----------

